# Beasties I snapped at Shell Island



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Couldn't get away from the bloody things! If it wasn't caterpillars, it was them horrid centipede things (What are they?!)










Ickle baby one!!


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

The centipede things are millipedes 

We get them on the dunes areas around here too.

Great photos


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Brat said:


> Couldn't get away from the bloody things! If it wasn't caterpillars, it was them horrid centipede things (What are they?!)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


The caterpillars (wooly bears) are larvae of the Garden Tiger Moth, a formerly widespread species which has declined by something like 80/90%
nationally.
However they are still relatively common in the Morfa Dyffryn national nature reserve of which shell island is the northern boundary.
Incidentally,do you live nearby? I can see shell island from my bedroom!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> The caterpillars (wooly bears) are larvae of the Garden Tiger Moth, a formerly widespread species which has declined by something like 80/90%
> nationally.
> However they are still relatively common in the Morfa Dyffryn national nature reserve of which shell island is the northern boundary.
> Incidentally,do you live nearby? I can see shell island from my bedroom!


I couldn't believe how many of those caterpillars there were.. They freak me out big style and they were everywhere I turned!

No we don't live nearby, about an hour and 45 mins away. We're about 10 miles from Wrexham in a little village. Lucky you though! I love Shell Island!


----------

